# Squeaking hard when breathing?



## mrbrightside (Jun 20, 2016)

I just took my mice to the vet because they caught a nasty case of mites, and I've been treating them as directed by the vet for about 4 days now. Suddenly, one of the mice began breathing and squeaking simultaneously very fast and hard out of nowhere! She was sleeping, so I quickly woke her up to see if she was okay, and it got a bit worse before she stopped. It's happening now and again, like she's a squeaky toy being squeezed! Usually she's very energetic, but now she's very lethargic and sleeping a lot. What possibly could have happened? She was just fine yesterday! Is she dying?


----------

